# NIB Women’s Tall Hunter Rain Boots (Sz 8- Navy)



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

Bought the wrong size for my wife. They’ve never been worn and are still in the box. Women’s size 8. Asking $100.00, paid closer to $200 after taxes. Those are the Cadillac of women’s boots. I live in the southwest Houston area (Missouri City) and work on the southeast side off 45 near Hobby. Travel to Lake Jackson/Freeport area multiple times per week for work. Please text 713-eight75-42four4 if interested. May be willing to trade for a good reel or something else interesting.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

